# Breathing through your nose or mouth?



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

You know I always wondered this, is there really a better way to blow the smoke out of? I personally blow it out my mouth...but I have read that others through their nose. Can you pick up on the flavor/aromas of the tobacco better if you blow it through your nose? Or is it just a personal preference type deal?


And a side note

I have realized I hate straight pipes


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

fwiw, there are *lots* of nose-breathing/snorking threads on CS....

that said, for both pipe and cigar, I breath out through my nose because it allows me to pick out more flavors and a greater depth of flavor.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Thillium said:


> Or is it just a personal preference type deal?
> 
> And a side note
> I have realized I hate straight pipes


well, some ppl feel that you can pick up more flavors (since smell is a large percentage of taste).

i normally push smoke out the nose, the first half of every exhale. and i do that about 80% of the time (if that all makes sense).

as far as bent/straight - taste change/evolve. i liked 1/2 bents when i started, funky horn shapes, etc.
now i've kinda moved toward the 1/8th to 1/4 bent, and even some straights, in the standard shapes, namely bulldog/rhodesian/apple shapes.


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

The Professor said:


> fwiw, there are *lots* of nose-breathing/snorking threads on CS....
> 
> that said, for both pipe and cigar, I breath out through my nose because it allows me to pick out more flavors and a greater depth of flavor.


I realize that, but for some reason the search thing doesn't work, it always says I have entered to little words for the search to count -.-


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm tempted to try the nose on occasion, but every time I do, I have a stuffy nose the next day. Apparently the smoke irritates my sinuses, so I do my best to avoid it.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thillium said:


> I realize that, but for some reason the search thing doesn't work, it always says I have entered to little words for the search to count -.-


Yeah, I had the same problem too; whatever you type in, but it all in "quotes."
That way it'll count everything--took me months to figure that out and it wasn't until someone else actually said it.
I definitely blow the smoke thru my nostrils initially, and the final smoke out the oral cavity. I started not caring for straights either, but over half the pipes I own now are straights (damn you ebay). I just haven't found a bent I've liked since the Savinelli alligator p


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

After reading the thread below about it, I started messing around with it.
I tried exhaling everything out my nose and did not care for it and I also tried exhaling every out of my mouth without going thru my nose and found out that was not getting the flavors that I would by exhaling the way I always have done. So I practiced exhaling the way I always do and found out I exhale through my mouth and the last quarter of it goes through my nose.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=102393&highlight=nose+smoking&page=6


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Thillium said:


> I realize that, but for some reason the search thing doesn't work, it always says I have entered to little words for the search to count -.-


You have to use words four or more letters long in the search.

I rarely ever exhale through my nose. I get sinus infections easily and this just doesn't do much for me.


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

As an avid cigar smoker, I exhale thru my nose and mouth. As already stated, it definitely helps picking up different flavors. As I slowly work my way into pipes I find this to be true with pipes as well(for me anyway). One thing I have found that helps me with stuffy sinuses(since I do have the after affects of exhaling thru my nose) is a sinus saline solution that cleans out the sinus passages. Itcomes in a cannister that as you tilt your head to the side and pour a saline solution in one nostril, it works its way thru your sinus passage and drains out the other nostril. It takes a few times to get used to, but works great. I have also found that I don't get 'stuffy' as often as I used to. :2 I'd love to hear if anyone else does this and if it actually works for them.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

hurricane6 said:


> As an avid cigar smoker, I exhale thru my nose and mouth. As already stated, it definitely helps picking up different flavors. As I slowly work my way into pipes I find this to be true with pipes as well(for me anyway). One thing I have found that helps me with stuffy sinuses(since I do have the after affects of exhaling thru my nose) is a sinus saline solution that cleans out the sinus passages. Itcomes in a cannister that as you tilt your head to the side and pour a saline solution in one nostril, it works its way thru your sinus passage and drains out the other nostril. It takes a few times to get used to, but works great. I have also found that I don't get 'stuffy' as often as I used to. :2 I'd love to hear if anyone else does this and if it actually works for them.


Actually my brother has major sinus problems. His doctor recommended that he mix pickling salt, baking powder and water and flush out his sinuses daily. After ten years of problems he's cleared up and doing fine. Tried it myself but it didn't do a lot. Now seems like a good time to try again.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

hurricane6 said:


> As an avid cigar smoker, I exhale thru my nose and mouth. As already stated, it definitely helps picking up different flavors. As I slowly work my way into pipes I find this to be true with pipes as well(for me anyway). One thing I have found that helps me with stuffy sinuses(since I do have the after affects of exhaling thru my nose) is a sinus saline solution that cleans out the sinus passages. Itcomes in a cannister that as you tilt your head to the side and pour a saline solution in one nostril, it works its way thru your sinus passage and drains out the other nostril. It takes a few times to get used to, but works great. I have also found that I don't get 'stuffy' as often as I used to. :2 I'd love to hear if anyone else does this and if it actually works for them.


That sounds a lot like the "neti pots" that I have heard of. For those who have no idea what I'm talking about - I think its from the Indian cultures... it's a watering pot / tea pot looking thing that you pour water through your nose. It looks interesting, especially if it works because my sinuses are pretty effed up.

I think I have chronic allergies of some sort and I am prone to getting sick if I don't ventilate the air well while smoking... and I can't really hack the whole blowing smoke out of your nose thing.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

ya beat me to the "neti pot" post jackson-got mine about 10 yrs ago, i call it the water tooter-the 1st time i used it, it cleared out stuff i had forgotten i put up there-now i use it when i have a runny nose or a headache from stuffed up sinuses-ya just use warm water w/a fair amount of salt in it-good stuff


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

For me, it really depends upon the blend I am smoking. Mc Clelland #715 Raspberries and Cream benefits from being passed through the nose. 

Stokkebye Vanilla Gold can be urged along to give more of its vanilla essence in the same way. But I find I don't enjoy Peterson's IO as much when I do the same.


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

JacksonCognac said:


> That sounds a lot like the "neti pots" that I have heard of. For those who have no idea what I'm talking about - I think its from the Indian cultures... it's a watering pot / tea pot looking thing that you pour water through your nose. It looks interesting, especially if it works because my sinuses are pretty effed up.
> 
> I think I have chronic allergies of some sort and I am prone to getting sick if I don't ventilate the air well while smoking... and I can't really hack the whole blowing smoke out of your nose thing.


I believe my mom uses one of those pots. For her sinus's.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

I "snork" all the time... that being said, it hurts when you do it with alot of cigars. Straight pipes are for people who never look up.


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

solafid3 said:


> I "snork" all the time... that being said, it hurts when you do it with alot of cigars. Straight pipes are for people who never look up.


I hate my straight pipe I won't even lie :ss. But until Peterson removes their head from their butt its the only thing I have going for me. If my new stem doesn't come by next Thursday I'm buying a cheapo 30 dollar full bent pipe from my local Cigar place. I love full bent pipes. And actually I like this one a lot my brother recently purchased.








Its a wellington and I actually like it a lot. I might buy the "large" version as he bought the "medium" bowled one.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Funny cause I have that exact same one, peterson right? Oh, and someone once told me that if you held your tongue to the roof of your mouth and breathed through your nose, it makes it alot easier.


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

I gave the pipe manufacturer below the picture  A wellington.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Lately blowing smoke through my nose has proven painful. I think with the dry winter air adding smoke to the mix just irritates my nasal passage.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies on the Neti Pot - I really should give this a try at some point. If I could find one at a store I'd probably be all over it but I can't seem to pull the trigger online for some reason. Perhaps I should just go buy a small watering pot or something.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

What would Perique be without the pepper out the nose?? Give me snorks or give me somrthing kind of like snorks, there is no other way in my book.


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

Exhaled out my nose today and I liked it. You pick up on subtleties that you don't get normally. Just my :2


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

If you can't decide you can always blow it out your a$$. *Kidding.:r*

That was out of line man sorry, seriously I couldn't resist.

IMHO nose exhale with both cigars and pipes often reveals another dimension to the flavor profile. True some smokes burn, but when you find one that is smooth and you experience that other flavor dimension...bliss.

I try on every stick/bowl, if it adds to the flavor I continue doing it, if not I just mouth exhale.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

It''s all in the snork. Everything else is just waiting.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Thillium said:


> I gave the pipe manufacturer below the picture  A wellington.


I bought mine of ebay a bit ago and had it cleaned.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2041693370079014394efoysk


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

solafid3 said:


> Funny cause I have that exact same one, peterson right? Oh, and someone once told me that if you held your tongue to the roof of your mouth and breathed through your nose, it makes it alot easier.


Wow!!!....Just tried the "tongue to the roof"(Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #1-Wonderful little smoke!)....Much easier...Hence..."more" enjoyable!!!

Thanks a TON!:tu


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

If I could smoke through an ear I would... I do some tasting on the nose exhale, I also french inhale quite a bit - I find it a little cooler than an exhale, while still giving the benefits.


----------

